# Tree pulling



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I made a video showing how I pulled down a 16 inch oak tree with its stump with my Ford 3000 tractor. Nobody has viewed it but me so I thought I would post it here hoping to get some comments and views. 
https://youtu.be/ooeg13eh80I


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I used to drive up on them with my Allis H3 and push them right over then scoop hem out of the ground with the bucket....much fun.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I love it, you even have your safety goggles on.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the comments and views. On smaller trees with shallow roots like cedar trees (Juniper) I just pull them over like willys55 mentioned, then I pull it the other way to get the other side's roots. But in this case, the tree was way too big to try it without cutting the roots first. I found that with leverage, you let the tree do all the work. My tractor simply got the tree started.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.
When I pull tree or as such w/strap,cable I like to wrap loose chain around what I am using just in case it should snap.


----------

